# Sorry it took so long. Some updates of Enakai, our solid blue GSD.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey All,

Moved back to the south of France. Thought I'd give some updates of our gorgeous Enakai as some of you asked me. She's almost 9 months old and we're enjoying every sec with her. Still silly some times but we love her really :wub:

Hope you like the pics


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, she's all grown up (almost). She very beautiful, I bet you get stopped all the time with her


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

*More pics.*

Just to show her color changing when it gets dark.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Wow, she's all grown up (almost). She very beautiful, I bet you get stopped all the time with her


Thank you very much  yeah people ask what breed she is since they've never seen that color specially in France lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

beautiful!
seems kind of wolfish to me.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

*Some more *

Will upload some more later


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone



hattifattener said:


> beautiful!
> seems kind of wolfish to me.


Yeah that's what everyone thinks when they see her. She really has that wolf look about her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's beautiful


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You haven't had any allergy issues with her, have you? I know that's a big problem with a lot of blue bully breeds. 


She's a cutie!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> You haven't had any allergy issues with her, have you? I know that's a big problem with a lot of blue bully breeds.
> 
> 
> She's a cutie!


No we haven't luckily. So far everything has been fine with her


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: Can I steal her for like... at least a month?


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :wub: Can I steal her for like... at least a month?


Hahaha you could probably have a chance when we move to Canada end of this year but we're not going to tell you where we live lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol!!! Awww. It's ok, my bf says I'm not allowed to steal lmao.
Move to the Southeast U.S. so we can have a playdate  I would LOVE to meet that pretty girl! And take pics of her :wub: And Koda can always use more friends :3


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol!!! Awww. It's ok, my bf says I'm not allowed to steal lmao.
> Move to the Southeast U.S. so we can have a playdate  I would LOVE to meet that pretty girl! And take pics of her :wub: And Koda can always use more friends :3


hahaha yeah but boyfriends let you get away with things so we'll have to keep an eye on you 
We'd love to move to the states but work is going to take us to Canada first but we won't be that far from you anyway and we'd love to meet you guys and Koda  Would be great fun to visit you guys and see the states at the same time


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol maybe yall can take a trip to visit or something. Or I can try to get Matt to just deal with the cold  


> hahaha yeah but boyfriends let you get away with things so we'll have to keep an eye on you


:rofl: It's too true!!!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah that'll be great fun  We'll def have to arrange something, either you come to us or we can come to you or we could do both LOL  

We got our eye on you 



GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol maybe yall can take a trip to visit or something. Or I can try to get Matt to just deal with the cold
> 
> :rofl: It's too true!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Meet in the middle :wild: 
If you ever come here, though, you may be in for a shepherd party  Both of my best friends have GSD's, another friend has one, I have Koda and I'll be getting my next one this year. We love getting all of them together! It's too funny!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

hahahaha that's a good one ;-)

wow sounds like you're having some great fun. That's really cool all of your friends have GSDs. Ours don't have any so it's not as fun. 
Oh yeah I remember you telling about that. Are you getting another gsd pup?


----------

